# Coopers Craft Series (Mr Beer)



## trustyrusty (18/12/15)

Has anyone tried these, (I am sure someone has  ) but to pay same price, same effort but only make 8.5 lt, it should be outstanding.
(Cannot work out why 1.7 KG will makes 23lt or and 1.3 KG can will make 8.5lt?) - Could it just the volume (less water) that enhances the craft series. Is this not all craft beer anyway?

Cheers
Rusty


----------



## GibboQLD (18/12/15)

Received one of the Craft kits for Father's day last year -- the Mr Beer cans don't need any other fermentables to make a ~5% beer, rather than the 1.7kg cans that need 0.5 ~ 1kg of sugar/DME to achieve the same result.

In terms of the final brew, I can only really comment on the Mr Beer Amber Ale tin, but it is not a mind-blowing beer. It's drinkable, but pretty lack-lustre -- the price point suggest convenience more than quality, at least to me.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/1/16)

Yep I too got "crafted" when I saw these kits going cheap in Aldi. The goo cans are all pretty bland - they could probably be improved with hops, etc but I refuse to pay for any more of them. Up side is that if you buy the Krausen Collar for the fermenter you can lift your output to 11.5 litres and do half sized batches of many of the extract recipes that are on this site. I am about to use it for my entry into All Grain brewing as I can make all my mistakes in small batches whilst I still brew regular kits and kilos in the bigger FV's. I reckon a lot of the Craft FV's will be going into landfill in the coming year...


----------

